# no blood on arrow but good blood trail



## Eroc33 (Sep 12, 2010)

I shot a buck this afternoon that i cant find, i shouldnt have taken the shot because i couldnt see real clearly thru my peep, but any way i found the arrow and it had no blood on it and one hair on the tip so i figured i just grazed the deer but when i started looking around i found a good blood trail with bright red blood that went on for about 75-100yrds and then i lost it. i am puzzled that there was no blood or anything on the arrow it just had a very faint smell to it.  do yall think it was a leathal hit or not 

and im using meat seaker broadheads


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 12, 2010)

If you found that much good blood I would say yea it was a lethal shot. Now how far you have to track it I cant say, but it sounds like your in for a long track. Good luck finding him. I would suggest a dog.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 12, 2010)

Sometimes you'll get a  greasy film on the shaft but no blood. Then the blood trail will be good for several hundred yards and fizz out to nothing. I know this because I've been there and done it. Nothing more than a flesh hit imo. Kinda like cutting your hand with a razor knife then running through the woods. Sure you'll pour blood but you aren't gonna bleed to death. Not saying this is what happened in your case though.


----------



## Eroc33 (Sep 12, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Sometimes you'll get a  greasy film on the shaft but no blood. The blood trail will be good for several hundred yards and fizz out to nothing. I know this because I've been there and done it. Nothing more than a flesh hit imo. Kinda like cutting your hand with a razor knife then running through the woods. Sure you'll pour blood but you aren't gonna bleed to death. Not saying this is what happened in your case though.



I kinda think this might be what happend but who knows I'm going to go search some more tommrow


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 12, 2010)

have you called someone with a dog to track him down???   A dog will beable to take that trail a lot further than you can they can smell a lot more than you can see.  Could be 50yds no blood and then blood and deer at the end of the trail.

call a dog tracker. the list is in the deer hunting forum.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Sep 13, 2010)

When in doubt don't shoot


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Two things come to my mind.
One is do you shoot with both eyes open.  That allows you to see better through your peep sight in low light.

The other is it sounds like a leg shot/flesh wound.  Those type of wounds bleed a good bit at first and then stop.


----------



## kcausey (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd day either a backstrap, leg, or possibly a forward brisket hit.  Either of these will leave a clean arrow along with a decent, non lethal blood trail.  I would definitely get a tracking dog on it to make sure for my own personal benefit.  I heart shot a buck last year and the arrow went through his leg after his cavity....arrow was clean with some sticky meat......best blOod trail I have personally seen....he went 80 yards.  Good luck.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've had the same scenario, good blood and then nothing! Personally I think aliens are abducting our deer


----------



## PChunter (Sep 13, 2010)

I have made good shots but had severe downward angles where the arrow was cleaned from coming out the gut on the other side, but have always found the deer, though


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

I vote leg shot. Had one two years ago run 150 yds with good blood then thin blood then a pile of blood where he stood for awhile. Then he mustve clotted and vanished.  Your arrow "most of the time" will tell you what kind of hit it was and if there isnt film, green, or blood on the shaft or fletchings it didnt enter the animal.  You probably grazed him and he will live to see another day.


----------



## Primos can man (Sep 13, 2010)

that happend to my brother but we got it on film and looking over the film he shot it in the front leg and we trailed good blood for a while and all he had  was hair on arrow but the blood just stopped


----------

